# Do You Like Muscular Women?



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

Extreme body building: hell no as there is nothing feminine about them. From those you mentioned: body types like AJ Lee, Kaitln, Shawn Johnson (had to google that name) are all types that I like. I do NOT find Serena Williams or the Vida Guerro body type attractive at all. Fat chicks need not apply for obvious reasons.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

I dont, but I am sure Shreddybrek does.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Yes I do, but not as muscular as Chyna. She had way too manly of a body for me.

This is very hot to me, check out that stomach!


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

In general, I don't find muscular women attractive. I like more of a curvy, womanly shape. A pair of childbearing hips, and good, curvy thighs, yes please. 

That being said, I am majorly attracted to Jessica Ennis. But that wouldn't be so much because of her tone and abs etc, they're just secondary to her general loveliness.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Fru said:


> In general, I don't find muscular women attractive. I like more of a curvy, womanly shape. A pair of childbearing hips, and good, curvy thighs, yes please.
> 
> That being said, I am majorly attracted to Jessica Ennis. But that wouldn't be so much because of her tone and abs etc, they're just secondary to her general loveliness.


You are right, she is very hot!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I like fit women, with some tone.

This is as far as it get's with me


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Skermac said:


> You are right, she is very hot!


Lol, can't tell if you're taking the piss or not! That's not a great picture, and I've just had a scoot through GIS for anything better, but they're all a little worse than I would have expected. Not that she looks unattractive, just not up to the standard I set up in my post. Everytime I see her on TV she looks great, so she must have some sparkle that only comes alive on video or something. 

(I'd be disavowed if I claimed to be attracted to her in the picture where she's dragging a giant Union Jack behind her...!) :brie


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

yes


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

Jessica Ennis is hot this is about as muscular as I'd like though.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

No.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

Gandhi said:


> No.


So you wouldn't bone She-Hulk?


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Not necessarily muscular, but toned. Miesha Tate is the shining example of my taste in the female physique.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

Glass Shatters said:


> Not necessarily muscular, but toned. Miesha Tate is the shining example of my taste in the female physique.


Good call. She's fucking mint


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm more into dat Coca Cola bottle body, baby. Though, I certainly do not mind some tone; only at a moderate level. The aforementioned Jessica Ennis is a fine example, as is Katrina Johnson-Thompson:


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

It's become harder and harder for me to find women who aren't toned or "fit" attractive. It's not enough to just be thin for me. AJ Lee is the perfect example of the fit/sporty type I'm into. I can still call someone like Jessica Biel hot....but now it's like, eh. Would still wreck. 

I don't like my women more muscular than say, Kaitlyn.


----------



## SeanWrestling (Oct 5, 2011)

Posterizer said:


> I like fit women, with some tone.
> 
> This is as far as it get's with me


Oh my goodness! Who is that? She's jacked.



Skermac said:


> You are right, she is very hot!


Yeah she looks good but I personally prefer Lolo Jones. > 










Infact there's alot of good looking women in track and field. That and gymnasts are what got me into the Olympics.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Ava Cowan; first body builder lady I ever had a crush on.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Fru said:


> Lol, can't tell if you're taking the piss or not! That's not a great picture, and I've just had a scoot through GIS for anything better, but they're all a little worse than I would have expected. Not that she looks unattractive, just not up to the standard I set up in my post. Everytime I see her on TV she looks great, so she must have some sparkle that only comes alive on video or something.
> 
> (I'd be disavowed if I claimed to be attracted to her in the picture where she's dragging a giant Union Jack behind her...!) :brie


I think she would look better with her hair down, but her body looks great to me in the pic, that stomach and toned arms!



And lets not forget Paraskevi Papahristou


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

Being nice and toned is a good thing. Not all jacked up like Chyna or Beth Phoenix.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

it rly depends on how it all looks.Personally I wouldnt want a woman that looks like she took roids with the rock but someone like Kaitylin isnt bad

idk I just wouldnt like the fact that the girl would be able to kick my ass effortlessly >.<
I guess thats what I get for being kinda skinny >.<


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Skermac said:


>


Yes. Sweet Jesus. Yes. 10/10.


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

Glass Shatters said:


> Miesha Tate is the shining example of my taste in the female physique.


well she's perfection along with kyra gracie.


----------



## Isaias4u2nv (Apr 12, 2005)

Muscle girl NO, Now a toned girl YES!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

No. But won't deny that some are pretty woman, just not my cup of tea.


----------



## JasonCage (Nov 26, 2010)

yes


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I like fit, toned women. Not the beastly muscle bound ones.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Not really into muscular women, but the toned ones are damn fine sometimes. Like these chicks for example

Allison Stoke:



















Gina Carano:



















Miesha Tate:



















:yum:


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

Hell no, they look like dudez


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

:rock3 This one fits perfect lol I don't dig muscular chicks seems very unfeminine tone yes, muscular just not my thing.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Eva Andressa gets my vote! :yum:
























*


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Damn right especially if she bench presses me & let me lick her abs :yum:


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

:bosh4 at some of the women you guys are tagging as "muscular"....almost as if a woman hits the gym for more than 60 minutes a week, she's "muscular"


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

WHINY CUNT said:


> :bosh4 at some of the women you guys are tagging as "muscular"....almost as if a woman hits the gym for more than 60 minutes a week, she's "muscular"


That's what I'm thinking, Beth Phoenix is muscular, AJ is athletic....


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

MillionDollarProns said:


> Damn right especially if she bench presses me & let me lick her abs :yum:


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Toned women: Yes. Muscular: Absolutely not.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

CRIMSON said:


> Not really into muscular women, but the toned ones are damn fine sometimes. Like these chicks for example
> 
> Allison Stoke:


:hmm: Oh. _Stoke_! I thought you typed _Stroke_, as in 'What I'm likely to do after looking at her pictures.' :ex:


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Oh. Stoke! I thought you typed Stroke, as in 'What I'm likely to do after looking at her pictures.'


*She plays Pole-Vault. Well she can play with my pole anytime! :*


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

athletic:abosolutely. Supermuscular:fuck no.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I LOVE THEM.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Some of these women are pretty hot, but if I had my choice I'd much prefer a softer girl. I love big hips/butts. Even thin girls who don't work out are squishy and I like that, feels like a woman to me.


----------

